# Score this deer



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

It was shot last year in del rio. G2 and g3 are 10 inches. 
Brother dropped it off before he measured it. Pick it up on Monday and we will measure. Lets see how good your guess is. 
Winners gets a free beer on me. 
Hint: don't judge it buy the guy in the pic he is a little fellow.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Had some crown, but going with 162. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm gonna say 166. Baker


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

154

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll go 158, don't feel like adding it all up, just a wild guess.


----------



## Houston007 (May 1, 2012)

149"


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

148. 


160's? huh?


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not a big scorer but I'm guessing between 150 and 160.


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

That's going 167-183. Big buck hunter style. Post more pics of the wound channel.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

140


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Hard to guess but I will go 162 since the fella is a little guy!
Let us know what the measurements come back at!


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

*Score*

It's not the best picture for scoring. I really can't see the brow tines or spread, although he is probably pretty tight, thus the picture with that pose. Looks like maybe a kicker, or a G-4 on the right side. So this will be not much more than a guess, but I will say 142.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

156


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

x2 on 158


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

149


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

145


----------



## OUTDOORSTXN (Feb 11, 2009)

131


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

143


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

144


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

150


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

144


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

154


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

142 3/8 "


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> 148.
> 
> 160's? huh?


Looking like mass will make up most of the score, no?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> Looking like mass will make up most of the score, no?
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


he said the 2's and 3's were 10" each... so plus the brows and the ~4" G4 on the left, that deer is 50" up, maybe 52-53 after the 1/8's are added up... and I don't think he has a 100" frame. I originally gave him 95" down, 53 up. I think I'm being generous on the frame too..beams are maybe 20", mass 30", spread 17 or so.

In hindsight, he's probably closer to 142-143


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

he will be picked up tomorrow and we will measure and take some good pictures.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> he said the 2's and 3's were 10" each... so plus the brows and the ~4" G4 on the left, that deer is 50" up, maybe 52-53 after the 1/8's are added up... and I don't think he has a 100" frame. I originally gave him 95" down, 53 up. I think I'm being generous on the frame too..beams are maybe 20", mass 30", spread 17 or so.
> 
> In hindsight, he's probably closer to 142-143


Makes sense.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

148At that angle caint even tell how many points he may have.


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

Kyle 1974 said:


> he said the 2's and 3's were 10" each... so plus the brows and the ~4" G4 on the left, that deer is 50" up, maybe 52-53 after the 1/8's are added up... and I don't think he has a 100" frame. I originally gave him 95" down, 53 up. I think I'm being generous on the frame too..beams are maybe 20", mass 30", spread 17 or so.
> 
> In hindsight, he's probably closer to 142-143


Yessir. I'm with you


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

147 2/8.......to be precise


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

~150


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

139


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

160's ??? You guys must get some serious buck fever...lol


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Phone and crown and late night PWI. 

It is time to get serious though. Lol

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

130


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

138


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

142

th


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

135 1/2 
No winners


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, original pic and crown dont mix. Lol

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I know. If it was my deer I would not be too happy


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, talk about some shrinkage, he looked thick in the original pic, but not in the last one. I was fooled bigtime.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

135 1/2


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> 135 1/2


Cheater


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

SSST said:


> Wow, talk about some shrinkage, he looked thick in the original pic, but not in the last one. I was fooled bigtime.


I gave a hit to not use the little fellow holding it to judge it. The guy in the pic is 5 ft 2in on a good day.


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

Why can't I edit my post (#9)?


----------



## BBBGP (Dec 11, 2012)

I can get past 135''


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Neverenough said:


> 135 1/2
> No winners


BS. I was the closest. What do I win?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

TXGold said:


> That's going 167-183. Big buck hunter style. Post more pics of the wound channel.


So close.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> So close.


10 to 90 percent chance of rain today.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> BS. I was the closest. What do I win?


If you read the really fine print closest wins the opportunity to take me hunting for a legitimate shot at a 150 class deer with a bow.:biggrin:


----------



## aaronpatterson (Mar 23, 2011)

Not very wide and short G1s...I say 149


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

G1- 3.5 and 4 in
G2- 10 and 10
G3- 10.5 and 10.5
Outside spread 17.5

Gross was 135 1/2
Net was 129 1/4 

I don't remember the mass measurements. I know the mass between the g2 and g3 was 4.5.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Neverenough said:


> If you read the really fine print closest wins the opportunity to take me hunting for a legitimate shot at a 150 class deer with a bow.:biggrin:


Can do! $5,000 and you bring the beer. :cheers:


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Can do! $5,000 and you bring the beer. :cheers:


That was not in the fine print. I will bring the beer though just because that the nice guy I am.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Neverenough said:


> G1- 3.5 and 4 in
> G2- 10 and 10
> G3- 10.5 and 10.5
> Outside spread 17.5
> ...


Dam. That's a big looking 130ish inch deer. Pics did it more than enough justice.


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

*score*

142-143


----------

